# October Shop Update



## Justin (Oct 1, 2019)

*October Shop Update*
​Hey everyone!

A small Shop update today for the first of October! As recently pointed out in a thread, there haven't been any cherry collectibles available since 2017. Cherries aren't meant to be a particularly rare collectible anyway, so we've added some new 2019 ones into the shop today for those interested! More will added tomorrow if there's demand.

Otherwise, the usual monthly birthstone for October is now available for 299 Bells. As for flowers, the current available set remains the Cosmos flowers. They were added at the start of September, but no shop update thread was made, so here's your reminder if you missed them before!

Happy October everyone!


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for the update and the restock.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 1, 2019)

We spoke cherries into existance, thank you Justin and the fruit gods


----------



## seliph (Oct 1, 2019)

Justin said:


> *October Shop Update*[/SIZE]
> ​



fix this or so god help me

SO GOD HELP ME


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2019)

Omg yes cherries.. Got one for restock's sake and it looks good next to my ball ;3 (no pervert joke intended, old school's look good to each other c: )

(totally not poor as it is lollll)


----------



## Jacob (Oct 1, 2019)

Very sweet, happy October :]


----------



## will. (Oct 1, 2019)

snatched two cherries hehe
never been active enough to get something from a restock : )

happy october + my birth month !


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for the shop update!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 1, 2019)

Oh, 2019 cherries, really nice, had to get one. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice on the restock!  I managed to pick one up just now, as well as a couple of other fruits (I think I’m going to try and complete my second row as a fruit lineup).

Happy October to everyone!  c:


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 1, 2019)

Omg! Thanks so much! Just picked up a cherry for myself and I'm glad I did! 

Also, Happy October and Halloween month! ^o^


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 1, 2019)

I LOVE the cherries! thanks for the 2019 restock  happy october everyone


----------



## Ossiran (Oct 1, 2019)

Picked up a Cherry myself.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks for the restock!


----------



## Trundle (Oct 1, 2019)

Awesome, thanks Justin![/SIZE]


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 1, 2019)

Please bring back Rare Mushroom!


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you for the restock! I picked up a couple of fruit and cosmos.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 1, 2019)

i completely missed this...what time tomorrow?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 1, 2019)

Aand it's gone.


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 1, 2019)

Hoot, got a cherry. That was nice but my wallet suffered a bit. :] Might pass on the Opal, sorry. Not much to buy, just waiting until next time. Have a good October and don't eat suspicious candy. :]


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you for the restock and the shop update staff!  I know the Cherry restock made many people happy!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 2, 2019)

Lol, I missed itttt.


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 2, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> Lol, I missed itttt.



I missed it too~ It was in the middle of the night for for me lmao. Sucks.


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2019)

Attention!

We have the cherries! More of them!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 2, 2019)

yay i got 4


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 2, 2019)

you should stock 2 apples as well, so the counter can say 219 sold

219
2(0)19

then stock 1 more next year, and keep doing that for every year after


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Oct 2, 2019)

Yaaaaaas!!!! I got one!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> you should stock 2 apples as well, so the counter can say 219 sold
> 
> 219
> 2(0)19
> ...



That's evil.  I love it.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 3, 2019)

Whoa, those cherries sure went quickly!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 6, 2019)

Thank you so much for refilling the cherries. I'm just now noticing this thread, lol, if it wasn't for Vampnessa, I would've missed out on the final fruit I needed for my lineup. xP


----------



## BluebearL (Oct 6, 2019)

Kuriboh said:


> Thank you so much for refilling the cherries. I'm just now noticing this thread, lol, if it wasn't for Vampnessa, I would've missed out on the final fruit I needed for my lineup. xP



Your lineup looks awesome btw.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 7, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> Your lineup looks awesome btw.



Thanks ^^


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Oct 9, 2019)

Already too late (#+_+)


----------

